# Crab Trap Cleanup, Sargent (Feb. 17th)



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Well, it's time to start the plans for this years CTCU boys!

We'll have breakfast tacos Saturday morning the 17th for those wanting to participate!

All are welcome, but please remember this is a family event, and as such, foul language, excessive drinking etc... cannot be tolerated! No cuss jar this year boys! :cop:

After the work is done (around 2 ish) there'll be lots of camaraderie and fellowship with Dux, J and Louie on the pits, Melon on the bean pot, Dani and JW makin potato salad, Mike and hopefully Angel on the oyster pit, Trapmaster Causeway and Spigot...........doin what they do?, Specklepec**r gassin up his cart for the kids, Inc. cleanin up after collecting more traps than anyone else and winning another American Rodsmith rod...........AGAIN, Mrs. B in the pool with some kids (if it's knot frozen j/k), and all the others that I'm forgetting, etc......

So, come on out if for nothing more than to hang and have a good time!

Gonna miss ya'll chief and Robs, wont miss that rodent though! :frown:


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Sounds like another good one in the makings! Looking forward to it!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Yep,,, it does sound like you boys are going to have fun! Have a good one guys! And be safe!

No drinking and driving either!

Behave boys and make old Harbor a proud Daddy!


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

I've got alot of venison smoke ring sausage to bring also. Errr, at least I did when I stored it at Spout's


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

It's going with me south! sorry, I've been excluded for the last time! I'll clean trinity if I need to. Be carefull boyeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzz! Don't forget AB too.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Spout, take my place on the pit bro. I don't cook. I'll be in charge of dance lessons and bonfires while I am not being babysat.


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

waterspout said:


> It's going with me south! sorry, I've been excluded for the last time! I'll clean trinity if I need to. Be carefull boyeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzz! Don't forget AB too.


Now i kno you've been red dotted lately with plenty green coming. But excluded??? I didn't think you could smell that word. You excluded you and why.

Biggiesad4sm


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

waterspout said:


> I've been excluded for the last time!
> 
> "Trapmaster Causeway and Spigot...........doin what they do?"


 Excluded from what?

Ablebody is coming with CapnKris! :smile:

It's all good boys! :biggrin:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

OK, powers that be! Any chance of getting a sticky for this cause?

Thanks guys! And you too Chickie!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Harbormaster said:


> OK, powers that be! Any chance of getting a sticky for this cause?


only if I get Louies keys and a parking spot across the street for the RV


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Mont said:


> only if I get Louies keys and a parking spot across the street for the RV


 Done sir!

Thanks, just Thanks!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Mont said:


> only if I get Louies keys and a parking spot across the street for the RV


\

That was the Ginger's Benefit. And I APPRECIATED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Twas thinking about bringing my trailer down this year.
Could be a really good weekend.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The middle and back bunks will be open on the Warrior, and if we need to, there's one more on the floor. No need to have anyone driving until the next morning.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

how much firewood???i'll be at the deer camp that saturday taking the guy that bought the hog hunt.


----------



## Big Daddy (May 27, 2004)

Yo Steve,,,Let me see what happens with the other "Sticky" up here and I'll try and come down to help! That's only if you lock up the Yoo-Hoo from Kenny Schackai!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Mont said:


> The middle and back bunks will be open on the Warrior, and if we need to, there's one more on the floor. No need to have anyone driving until the next morning.


Save me a spot bro, if you can......

I will help cook if needed, and maybe bring some bacon wrapped jalepeno deermeat for da pit..... And some of my homemade smoked green onion deer sausage.....

Thats my B-Day weekend, woo-hoo I feel a party coming on....lol


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> I will help cook if needed


You're hired.. just tell us what you need...


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> You're hired.. just tell us what you need...


An apron like Dux had in the previous pic, and a pink thong..... lol


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> Spout, take my place on the pit bro. I don't cook. I'll be in charge of dance lessons and bonfires while I am not being babysat.


J...is the babysitter going to be there this year??????????:tongue:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> An apron like Dux had in the previous pic, and a pink thong..... lol


Oh gawd! My brain just dumped.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Your power will be done this weekend Mrs. B, with a spare for anyone else that wants to bring a trailer!

You guys rock! God Bless Yall!

Inc and I have a ton of traps marked, now I'm just waiting on Mr. Miller of TP&W to let us know whether or knot we're gonna have a dumpster this year! :smile:

Gosh dangit Bobby! :rotfl:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Badhabit said:


> Save me a spot bro, if you can......
> 
> I will help cook if needed, and maybe bring some bacon wrapped jalepeno deermeat for da pit..... And some of my homemade smoked green onion deer sausage.....
> 
> Thats my B-Day weekend, woo-hoo I feel a party coming on....lol


You have the rear bunk, D. I can help with cookin' too. Us fat boyz ain't skinny for a reason. 

Harbor, if it ain't too much to ask, I would like to come in that Friday, right about sundown. All I need is that place to park again. I got everything else covered.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Since the 20,000th crab trap will come out of the water this year, CCA and Coastal Bend Bays and Estuaries Program are chipping in to buy 2 lifetime fishing licenses. Each person who lands a trap will qualify for the drawing. If you are working in Sargent, be sure to get your name on somebody's duty roster so that you will qualify for the drawing.

and yes....even the derelict, old and funny-looking will qualify.

b


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Bobby Miller said:


> Since the 20,000th crab trap will come out of the water this year, CCA and Coastal Bend Bays and Estuaries Program are chipping in to buy 2 lifetime fishing licenses. Each person who lands a trap will qualify for the drawing. If you are working in Sargent, be sure to get your name on somebody's duty roster so that you will qualify for the drawing.
> 
> and yes....even the derelict, old and funny-looking will qualify.
> 
> b


Dat would fer sure be Steve.......lmao


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

The Driver, Tis and myself plan on being there! With a bag of oysters for the grill! 
"Call me later this weekend"


----------



## 2foxy4u (May 16, 2005)

*Us too Harbormaster!*

We'll be down at the trailer that weekend and would like to help. If anybody needs a spot for another trailer, we are just up the street from Harbormaster and we have some room.

Larry


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Man, this is shaping up to be one helluva party! 

Looking forward to it guys! I will be there on Friday as well. Just let me know what I need to do!!!!


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

si senor Angel shall be there ,and maybe the family too
I thinks I even have a place to crash down there


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> Just let me know what I need to do!!!!


 stay healthy and pick up a trap this year. LOL I'll try to do the same.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

Can I come?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Anybody got room for a Preacher?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Bobby Miller said:


> Since the 20,000th crab trap will come out of the water this year, CCA and Coastal Bend Bays and Estuaries Program are chipping in to buy 2 lifetime fishing licenses. Each person who lands a trap will qualify for the drawing. If you are working in Sargent, be sure to get your name on somebody's duty roster so that you will qualify for the drawing.
> 
> and yes....even the derelict, old and funny-looking will qualify.
> 
> b


Now answer me this....

If your name is on a duty roster, AND you injure yourself before actually picking up a trap, do you still qualify?

And YES, I'm asking for Conway.









BTW........that is an awesome gesture. Thanks guys


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

TXPalerider said:


> Anybody got room for a Preacher?


sounds like the middle bunk is spoken, for, Pale One, should you need it.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

That bottom starbored bunk in the S&F will be call'n my name.........

Think we may, for once get some good weather?????...................


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

I have ONE question....will Dr. Anna be on duty????? LOL

Conway...I still say mine was bigger than yours! :tongue:


----------



## gulfrunner (Aug 27, 2006)

*crab fingers*

what happens in sargent stays in sargent ?


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

LouieB said:


> Now answer me this....
> 
> If your name is on a duty roster, AND you injure yourself before actually picking up a trap, do you still qualify?
> 
> ...


If someone superglues your zipper shut, does that still count.....lmfao


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Cookie monster reporting for duty Capt.


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

Melon said:


> Cookie monster reporting for duty Capt.


I'll be bringing the cookies Melon!

Biggie asked me earlier if I was making Bigwater Bars...and I told him No, I was making Melon bars and he called me a traitor:biggrin:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> sounds like the middle bunk is spoken, for, Pale One, should you need it.


I appreciate it. In that case, it looks like I'll be heading that way.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Bobby Miller said:


> Since the 20,000th crab trap will come out of the water this year, CCA and Coastal Bend Bays and Estuaries Program are chipping in to buy 2 lifetime fishing licenses. Each person who lands a trap will qualify for the drawing. If you are working in Sargent, be sure to get your name on somebody's duty roster so that you will qualify for the drawing.
> 
> and yes....*even the derelict, old and funny-looking will qualify.
> *
> b


 I'm all in! :biggrin: Thanks Bobby!

American Rodsmiths are donating rods again this year for the drawing! Everyone that "lands a trap" will be eligible for the drawing!


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

I'll be there Friday also with the boat to pic up traps


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> An apron like Dux had in the previous pic, and a pink thong..... lol


LOL! I'll see what I can do about getting you an apron. They dont come any bigger in white though! :rotfl: :slimer:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

i HAVE A ???? If I pull a john bote behind my big bote does it have to be tagged.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

waterspout said:


> i HAVE A ???? If I pull a john bote behind my big bote does it have to be tagged.


 Knot if it doesn't have a motor on it! 

Just got word from Mike Thomas of the Casa Del Pescador Lodge in Matagorda that as far as he knows West Matagorda Bay is not getting hit this year for the cleanup!

Can a couple of you boys with the bigger botes make the run or just drive over to the harbor? Mike said he would point some traps out that have been there for years!



Just Wad'n said:


> I have ONE question....will Dr. Anna be on duty????? LOL
> 
> Conway...I still say mine was bigger than yours! :tongue:


 Dr.'s BenAnna will be on duty! Hopefully Whitecap will be down too! 

Oh, and Mike is bringing 2 sacks of oysters this year! 

Don't forget yore gaffs and plywood for stompin 'em!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Anyone heard from Seaweed and crew?


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Whose boat am I riding on?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

disgusted said:


> Whose boat am I riding on?


 Mine!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Harbor next time you take pictures.....Let me wakeup and make shure I put the right glass eye in.....lol


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Shine that bean pot up Melon! :biggrin:

Painting the pig

Pic of Rainey driving the bote with my neoprenes and face mask on! It was COLD! :biggrin:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

who's bringing plastic grocery sacks?


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Can I ride on somebody's bote, too??

I can steer while you bring in the traps! :wink:

(J, I can bring some plastic grocery sacks, but what are they for?)


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I am so in...guess I'll have to give up starting this new ULSD Unit for a day but I've been wanting to do this for some time.

I bet I can get more traps on the front of my shallowsport than that GC your running HM! The challenge is on! LOL



Monte


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

maybe - but can you do it without getting stuck?


----------



## winmck (Sep 27, 2006)

Was that a Seiler in that picture up above? Drinking of course.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

winmck said:


> Was that a Seiler in that picture up above? Drinking of course.


Feb 17th, come on down to Sargent and you can meet everyone. Oh yeah, I can also introduce you to the prop guru if you still need some help with that. Can't promise he'll be easy to understand however, depends on whether you catch him before his drink limit gets rolled back to 0.


----------



## winmck (Sep 27, 2006)

We will plan on it! Yes, I will probably still have prop problems.

Ang and the boys said hello.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:



> That bottom starbored bunk in the S&F will be call'n my name.........
> 
> Think we may, for once get some good weather?????...................


it better call you before 1:00am, that's when the door is getting locked! :slimer:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Originally Posted by *ROBOWADER*
_That bottom starbored bunk in the S&F will be call'n my name........._

Conway I know you ain't sleeping with me......!!! LOL Now try again homey!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Paallleeeeeeeeeezzzzeeeeeeeeee*



Melon said:


> Originally Posted by *ROBOWADER*
> _That bottom starbored bunk in the S&F will be call'n my name........._
> 
> Conway I know you ain't sleeping with me......!!! LOL Now try again homey!


I'll take a top bunk. Dont matter much to me!


----------



## tiderunner (Aug 3, 2005)

Talked with Charlie and Jen, we can bring both boats and help. We're looking forward to it!


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Good deal Steve. I will be there.

You shoulda been here this morning. We killed 50. 12 mallards(1 Hen), 4 teal, 20 Widgeons, 15 gadwalls and somebody killed a Woody.


Harbormaster said:


> Mine!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

disgusted said:


> Good deal Steve. I will be there.
> 
> You shoulda been here this morning. We killed 50. 12 mallards(1 Hen), 4 teal, 20 Widgeons, 15 gadwalls and somebody killed a Woody.


That's a fine shoot right there.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

"are you Robowader, Are you Robowader?" ROTFLMAO! Guy


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

Hooked Up said:


> "are you Robowader, Are you Robowader?" ROTFLMAO! Guy


lmao.i guess you had tobe there.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Twas a good time indeed!







Guy


K.SCHACKAI said:


> lmao.i guess you had tobe there.


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

We might have a bunk or two and room for 1 RV to park and plug in.
And should have some crew slots on some of our boats.


Tex, hanging in Cypress, wishing I was in Sargent.


----------



## On A Mission (May 24, 2004)

*Spot*



Badhabit said:


> Save me a spot bro, if you can......
> 
> I will help cook if needed, and maybe bring some bacon wrapped jalepeno deermeat for da pit..... And some of my homemade smoked green onion deer sausage.....
> 
> Thats my B-Day weekend, woo-hoo I feel a party coming on....lol


Hey Darrell,

You know that you always have a spot at the FISH CAMP!

Dan


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

disgusted said:


> Good deal Steve. I will be there.
> 
> You shoulda been here this morning. We killed 50. 12 mallards(1 Hen), 4 teal, 20 Widgeons, 15 gadwalls and somebody killed a Woody.


 DANG! Are there any left? :wink:

Thanks Dan! The newly remodeled motel on 457 is open now also! I'll post the number up when I get it! 

Bring the yaks Jimbo!

Looks like we'll have our work cut out for us this year! We made a run to Kains satry and there were traps EVERYWHERE! Most aren't even being ran, but they have floats on them!

As much as I hate to say it, hopefully we'll have another really bad norther blow in to make it easier to find the traps without floats in the shallows!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Sorry Monte, I must've missed this post!



FlatoutFishin said:


> I bet I can get more traps on the front of my shallowsport than that GC your running HM! The challenge is on! LOLMonte


 Ya'll hear a puppy barking? Better get on the Dawg Chow for that weekend, junior! :rotfl:

Better bring the Gore tex, ski goggles, neoprenes, etc..........satry night the fog was so thick, the 360 light on the motor was casting a shadow of us in the sky in front of the bote! Even my cigar smoke was making a shadow! 2 hours to get in!

Fog is our worst enemy as far as safety concerns!


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> ...... the 360 light on the motor was casting a shadow of us in the sky in front of the bote! ....


I heard ya'll were doing finger shadow puppets and blowing the fog horn! had traffic diverted everywhere! LOL!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> Sorry Monte, I must've missed this post!
> 
> Ya'll hear a puppy barking? Better get on the Dawg Chow for that weekend, junior! :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Careful there Chief Stevie...Monte has a secret weapon!!!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Pat P said:


> I heard ya'll were doing finger shadow puppets and blowing the fog horn! had traffic diverted everywhere! LOL!


 :rotfl:



LouieB said:


> Careful there Capt. Steve, sir...Monte has a secret weapon!!!!


 Dang! Another puppy, hope they's knot a whole litter of ya'll leaving little worm looking land mines all over the bote! :biggrin:


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

The fog was so thick my shadow had teeth! LMAO!


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

I wasn't paying attention and missed it last year. I will be there this year (with possibly a few more). I definitely have no problem helping clean a bay that has given so much in my lifetime. If I come solo, I may need to catch a ride or I can stay and help cook. Either way another able body will be present.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Idle, I plan on leaving early Satry morning and be there before daylight if I can't get down Friday evening. If you need a ride, etc. just let me know.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I need a ride!







Pout!


----------



## Silabyss (Jun 4, 2004)

I guess we couldnt make that weekend which my older daughter's volleyball tournament will be on Feb 17th.. My spirit will be with yall.. God bless yall...


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Silabyss said:


> I guess we couldnt make that weekend which my older daughter's volleyball tournament will be on Feb 17th.. My spirit will be with yall.. God bless yall...


 We'll miss you Mike! Take care of Jen and the girls!


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> Idle, I plan on leaving early Satry morning and be there before daylight if I can't get down Friday evening. If you need a ride, etc. just let me know.


Appreciate the heads up Ij..NOT...im just getting to this thread...fill me in.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Seemorehinie said:


> Appreciate the heads up Ij..NOT...im just getting to this thread...fill me in.


I told you once before... go down to sargent, hang out and watch people bring in crab traps, eat some good food and have a good time.








You riding with me?

fe-bru-ar-y sev-en-teenth, it's a sat-ur-day, 3rd weekend in fe-bru-ar-y.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

I'd love to come hang out. Maybe I can. Our game is at 8 a.m. on Satry. Hmmmm....


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I am angling to be in Sargent for crab trap day, myself. And..I promise...my attitude is not nearly as attenuated in public as it is on this board!

b


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Cool! Come on down!

I'd like to remind everyone that we are required by law to release everything in the traps and destroy them! 

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/newsmedia/releases/?req=20070116i


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*BOBBY or whom ever.*

Question: How can someone run traps then abandon a whole string for over a month and that's not enforced? Let's say 12 just to pick a #.

Maybe we need to push enforcment.
The traps left by big storms or occasional float comes look. OK
But the strings in East Matty are rediculous.

But lordy break another law or a 14 3/4" trout......

These strings are not being worked.
I mean their names are on them. LOL
I know some will be gone in the next few weeks.

Any one know this ruling?
Gracias in advanced.

I guess I'll go start a new thread on this!!


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Hmm this again I might have to mark that date on my calender. I will say Angel myself and another guy picked up a lot of traps last year but gosh if it is that nasty again I think I will leave the boat on the trailer and do dock duty...

J is lieing there wasn't a sole to be found anywhere around there last year at 7am lol.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

waterspout said:


> I need a ride!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man if you can get that Chevy down I-10 you can ride with me:smile:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey Spout! You can ride with me bro. But if you start speaking pig latin...Beware bro! I will pull over and show you some Duct-Foo! LOL :slimer::slimer::slimer:


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Fishin-Inc said:


> Question: How can someone run traps then abandon a whole string for over a month and that's not enforced? Let's say 12 just to pick a #.
> 
> Maybe we need to push enforcment.
> The traps left by big storms or occasional float comes look. OK
> ...


Lot's of angles here. First, there is no law or rule that says a person has to run traps at any certain interval. In all fairness, there are more traps tied to docks behind camps that get run a few times a year than in all of E Matty. 2nd...If there is an illegal trap or string, then TPWD has to store the confiscated traps until the court orders return or destruction many months later...and we license holders and tax payers pay for storage.

Another issue with crabbing is that there are only 200 licensed crabbers in Texas today. Very few are spring chickens. Those older crabbers who have some down-time due to illness are having difficulty finding folks to help them remove gear. JP's don't like pinning misdemeanors on elderly, sick folks. Each year, usually, each bay system has one crabber that is experiencing some medical condition and has lost track of his/her fishing gear. After a 6-month soak, removing the traps and destroying them is the best alternative for them, you, and the State.

In just a few short hours, on a Saturday in February, volunteers can remove and destroy more abandoned traps than TPWD can do in a year. You-all are the most effective ecological tool we have. If a crabber is so sly or incapacitated as to leave a string down the middle of E Matty on Feb 16th, it will take the Culvert-Convoy about 2 hours to remove $2000 worth traps. On the second trip, you may get the stuff that was really lost during storms or due to cut floats.

Please take a camera and email me the JPG's so we can brag about your success to other Gulf Coast states. You can email the pics to
[email protected] or
[email protected]

thanks for being concerned about this issue. Without determination and volunteer effort, the program would have ended a long, long time ago in a mudflat far far away.

...and I agree, that if the crabbing professionals would be more effective at self-policing, then this clean-up effort of ours would be a moot endeavor.

b


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Bobby Miller said:


> Culvert-Convoy


Thanks for the info, you'll fit right in down thar.  You bringing the kids also?


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Thanks*

Bobby, Thanks for the quick response.

Those traps just pizz me off.
The whole south shoreline is full of them.
Every cove and every bayou entrance has a trap.

I have enjoyed every year pullin traps.
Something about smashing a perfectly good trap.
Having another cold beer. Hanging on for you life through the 3 ft waves.

Ah, it's great. 
Hope to see you in Sargent.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> Thanks for the info, you'll fit right in down thar.  You bringing the kids also?


those were not my kids...those were demo kids from the neighbor's house. My kid is a dog.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Bobby Miller said:


> those were not my kids...those were demo kids from the neighbor's house. My kid is a dog.


Oh.. hehe.. rent-a-kid

Try and bring alot of them from the neighborhood then, we need workers.







LOL :rotfl:


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*cuz*



InfamousJ said:


> Oh.. hehe.. rent-a-kid
> 
> Try and bring alot of them from the neighborhood then, we need workers.
> 
> ...


Some just don't work!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Yeah, if'n they don't work, don't send them. We already have Conway.

LOL


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Yeah! The more popsicle processors present, the better! :birthday2

Just spoke with Gene at Caney Creek Rentals and he has a couple places for rent that were close by, he also has a few protected slips available for those wanting to leave their botes in the water!

http://www.sargenttexas.com/caneyyvacationrentals/

Another of Just Wadns' pics, sorry Darla, I should've mentioned where a lot of these action shots came from earlier! rosesm


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

The fish house is gone. Some one just rented it.







But he still has one left. Gene is real nice guy.


Harbormaster said:


> Yeah! The more popsicle processors present, the better! :birthday2
> 
> Just spoke with Gene at Caney Creek Rentals and he has a couple places for rent that were close by, he also has a few protected slips available for those wanting to leave their botes in the water!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

If all goes as planned this year we won't need a ride like last year. I had to hire in an old alcoholic friend that didnt mind holding my John down. ?this thing was retrieved but it was good to have a co pilot while we were out husslin traps.

Also included one Friday pic of Harbormaster with his pop sicle girl. I just hope that Harbors pants dont split out again...the guy behind him in the last pic is really having a hard time having to look at it! LMAO

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Ctcu*

CTCU is always a good time.
Plenty of work: cooking, holding up walls, opening beers, putting money in the cussin jar.

Picking up an occassional trap or 24.

Don't be scared head to any drop off point.
There will be plenty to do.

I've pulled traps in Christmas bay.
Cooked (helped) chili in Galveston and help off load boats.
Picked up traps in East Matty for the last 2 years.
It's all a good time with friends.


----------



## tiderunner (Aug 3, 2005)

If anybody is looking for a rental in Sargent call Jen at (979)417-7991. She is currently vacant for the weekend of the Crab Trap Clean Up. The rental is on the ICW east of the drawbridge.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Hey TXPaleRider. You got a preview of the 3rd Annual B-List CTCU commemorative T-shirts yet?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Pat P said:


> Hey TXPaleRider. You got a preview of the 3rd Annual B-List CTCU commemorative T-shirts yet?


Should have it tommorrow. Been trying to come up with a crab that looked like one (I'm sorry):tongue: . LOL


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I have mine from last year! matter a fact they are such hot iteams I have two! Show me my new one! Brad your slacking bro! Super bowl party this weekend to get ready for it. Me and Dulla are hitting the slimer holes! :tongue: Sunday is going to be a blast! Sat. too for that matter!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Getting ready for school! I dont think it looks like a tick! Who said that? 

We need to try and get some counts also!

Thanks tiderunner.

For sure we're getting another dumpster, probably at the public ramp across the swingbridge! Thanks Bobby!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Me's got a couple of them Old man! Collectors Iteams now you know. Can I get somweone else to screen all these aps. I'm going through to join! LOL J/K!
State of mind remember!


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Did you actually do anything last year?







Where are the wagers about who is gonna get the most traps? I think I got a ringer,







but if there was some friendly wagers, I probably would have a ringer. what say we start a pot?


waterspout said:


> I have mine from last year! matter a fact they are such hot iteams I have two! Show me my new one! Brad your slacking bro! Super bowl party this weekend to get ready for it. Me and Dulla are hitting the slimer holes! :tongue: Sunday is going to be a blast! Sat. too for that matter!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

that illegal sohn! Pot that is! maybe a wagers of some kind....... No I never left the dock, Harbors bote got cranked for us to go but it was glued to the dock. Some wise guy glued it with superglue to the pier and it wouldn't move!


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

disgusted said:


> Did you actually do anything last year?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Start a Pot! You're going to be picking up pots Geneous! The ringer is what you snag the rope with! LOL

He did nothing but sit and drink. Of course his Blonde mustache stuck out like a sore thumb but hey someone had to do it.LMAO

He'll be peeling shrimp while we're out running and snagging cause thats what he does with that California Mustache.

Can we try for Black T-shirts this year?? Those brown ones reminded me too much of the FS room!

This is some of the most dangerous work in the Sea.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Dani California said:


> Start a Pot! You're going to be picking up pots Geneous! The ringer is what you snag the rope with! LOL
> 
> He did nothing but sit and drink. Of course his Blonde mustache stuck out like a sore thumb but hey someone had to do it.LMAO
> 
> ...


Well I wanted to go on the JH but there wasn't enough room for my Ice Chest. Besides Chief needed my help, Robo needed a bandaid, The Driver and Angel needed a taste tester for the oysters and the women needed my company! LOL I'm bringing my own bote this time. I'll bring a trap with me so I can fish and at least get my H3 for winning the drawing! LOL


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

I was wondering why everyone was calling you a "cleat" last year. I thought it was just a mis-pronunciation.







:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to waterspout again.
​


waterspout said:


> that illegal sohn! Pot that is! maybe a wagers of some kind....... No I never left the dock, Harbors bote got cranked for us to go but it was glued to the dock. Some wise guy glued it with superglue to the pier and it wouldn't move!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

*Backlasher and I will take 2 of the shirts. Both in XL, please.*

BTW, we're bringing Molly, our dachshund.

And you folks camping out anywhere near us may need ear plugs for sleeping. Backlasher snores really loud. Yes, him. I've never heard myself snore, so I deny it, heh, heh.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Good deal Mrs B, my labs loves to eat dacshounds..... LOL See you there Mrs B! 

I need a few shirts myself to go with my other ones!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Where's da chirts?*

Pale one, where's the shirts?

Is Conway confusing everyone with the way he wants the shirts?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Fishin-Inc said:


> Pale one, where's the shirts?
> 
> Is Conway confusing everyone with the way he wants the shirts?


I'm waiting for someone to take ownership of taking the orders. I can't do it.

In fact, here's the design I came up with. I'll start a thread with details when it is decided who's gonna be taking the orders.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*I would but wont' be there until Sunday.*

Folks grab any trap you see for those 2 weeks.
Just because you miss this weekend doens't mean you can't put in some effort.

TIP #2 lots of the crab floats pulled are on underwater structure.
They are not crab traps, just local/guides marking shell/structure.
BRING A GPS. I guarantee something is at that location.
We probably pull about 3-6 marker every year.
But I didn't say that.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

I hearby nominate PatP as order taker,pickerupper,etc. He don't do no work nohow









Oh, I talked to HM also and to go along with that job, you have been given the job of Creek House Logistics Coordinator for the Crab Trap Cleanup 2007.
For a detailed description of you duties, please contact HM via PM Don't thank me now, I know how much you are looking forward to it and we could find another job if your plate ain't to full.









Boy, what a title. Pat P the CHLC for the CTC. we should just shorten it to HMFIC











TXPalerider said:


> I'm waiting for someone to take ownership of taking the orders. I can't do it.
> 
> In fact, here's the design I came up with. I'll start a thread with details when it is decided who's gonna be taking the orders.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

I do appreciate the nomination there Bobby Boucher, but I must respectfully decline. I'm too busy handling other (personal) business, you see. You might not be so honery if you could brush yore tooth but we all understand about your medulla oblongata or lack of a fully functional brain, Bobby Boucher. Now run along, err, drive your lawn mower on down the marsh and don't play any foosball!.

:slimer:

These shirts are going to move fast and orders must be in by noon Tuesday, Feb 6th.

Order here!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=105783


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

You need a drink of nice cool H-2-O. Bobby Knows H-2-O. It helps with your anger problems. Momma says crab traps are the devil.









Pat P said:


> I do appreciate the nomination there Bobby Boucher, but I must respectfully decline. I'm too busy handling other (personal) business, you see. You might not be so honery if you could brush yore tooth but we all understand about your medulla oblongata or lack of a fully functional brain, Bobby Boucher. Now run along, err, drive your lawn mower on down the marsh and don't play any foosball!.
> 
> :slimer:
> 
> ...


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

U can do it Waterdowneddux! Lmao


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

you just made me spit Coke on my monitor.lmao!!!!!!


Melon said:


> U can do it Waterdowneddux! Lmao


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

disgusted you saying Waterdowneddux's abdulla oblongata aint stickin out past his belly?

Momma says dats why his feets always stays wet! LOL


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I have a good 14ft flat boat for someone to pull behind,but have no way to get it there and back,also an extra set of hands to pull lines,Steve


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

If it does, the ladies will be in trouble









Melon said:


> disgusted you saying Waterdowneddux's abdulla oblongata aint stickin out past his belly?
> 
> Momma says dats why his feets always stays wet! LOL


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> I have mine from last year! matter a fact they are such hot iteams I have two! Show me my new one! Brad your slacking bro! Super bowl party this weekend to get ready for it. Me and Dulla are hitting the slimer holes! :tongue: Sunday is going to be a blast! Sat. too for that matter!


Here ya go Spigot. *Get your T-shirt here*

I wasn't slacking, there was just a wee bit not so you would notice, indecision amongst the folks approving the final design.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

thanks paleone for the photobucket red X's! LOL


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Fishin-Inc said:


> *I would but wont' be there until Sunday.* .


I'm planning on pulling a few traps down around POC on Saturday, but I'll be down Sunday, to wake up the drunks in the F&S room, and to pull a few traps with ya Inc...........

if yer interested


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Sure!*

Bring a rod too.
I definitely will be runnin.
I know some have already claimed they are with me, but we'll get you
on someone's bowt.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I got my inner tube Bert, I can bring a spare and you can drift with me!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Fishin-Inc said:


> Bring a rod too.
> I definitely will be runnin.
> I know some have already claimed they are with me, but we'll get you
> on someone's bowt.


probably bring two......lol.sounds good.......


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

mr.robo57 said:


> I have a good 14ft flat boat for someone to pull behind,but have no way to get it there and back,also an extra set of hands to pull lines,Steve


 I dont think we'll need the aluminum botes as we have so many big botes going out and TP&W are picking the traps up in Sargent for us! The extra set of hands would be much appreciated though!

The ideal situation (on a line) is to have someone drive the bote, another person hooking traps with a long handled gaff, dragging for a ways to wash most of the mud and debris away then dumping the contents, and another person in the back stomping the traps flat on a sheet of plywood! If there's enough room a fourth person would be handy with a bucket to wash the deck down and snap pics! 

An interesting point was made concerning the lifetime fishing license drawing! Anyone that wins the license will be able to give the license to the person of their choice! This means, if someone over the age of 65 that doesn't need a license wins, they can give the license to the person of their choosing!

And a sincere Thank you to Capt. EJ of the Gulf Coast Connections for his generous donation of a 'goodie box' containing hats, shirts and free subscriptions to the magazine for our drawing!


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Does this mean I get yours if you win it?



Harbormaster said:


> if someone over the age of 65 that doesn't need a license wins, they can give the license to the person of their choosing!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Good, I'll make a good crusher,if someone needs one,what time are you going to start Sat. morning,we'll be there!!


----------



## Actin Up (Jun 22, 2006)

Count me in guys. I will be there to keep an eye on the food. ( I will make sure Pat doesn't eat all of it before you get back







)


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

No,no,no! Keeping an eye on the food is MY job. Bwahahahahaaaaa!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

your all wrong ,,,,, food watching is my job! SEE, I had to block Pat and J from the taste testing. LOL


----------



## Actin Up (Jun 22, 2006)

I heard you were too busy being a dock cleat









waterspout said:


> your all wrong ,,,,, food watching is my job! SEE, I had to block Pat and J from the taste testing. LOL


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I was feed'n the hungry Peleecan and trying to unglue Harbors bote from da dock!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Now we have a feller from Louisianna volunteering to cook crawfish! Ya'll wanna do crawfish and BBQ? Already had 2 guys say they would throw down for sacks! 

This guy even said he would cook the brisket in a crawfish pot! :rotfl:

It's up to ya'll!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Mudbugs you say!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Mudbugs sound great!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Recon!!*

Made the full bay run on Saturday.
If the crabber don't clean their mess up.
We'll have a big job on our hands.

The south shore is full o-traps.
Boiler area was packed.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Fishin-Inc said:


> Made the full bay run on Saturday.
> If the crabber don't clean their mess up.
> We'll have a big job on our hands.
> 
> ...


Great...I need to run my Merc anyway and a run to Boiler and back would do the trick!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

The Marshall said:


> Great...I need to run my Merc anyway and a run to Boiler and back would do the trick!!


 How 'bout a run to West?

Looks like a fish fry also, I bagged eight bags yesterday! We only had one throwback (over 25") :biggrin:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> How 'bout a run to West?
> 
> Looks like a fish fry also, I bagged eight bags yesterday! We only had one throwback (over 25") :biggrin:


West? Sounds like you started shopping at one of them highdollar fish markets in the Galleria?


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Laura's*

Steve, does that include Laura's?


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

What???????? She gave him crabs again?


----------



## Tall Steve (Jun 22, 2004)

Does anyone else need a helper? I do not have a boat, and this is the first year in the last 3 that I am off weekends, so I would like to help if some one needs a tag along.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

LouieB said:


> What???????? She gave him crabs again?


 No, but she did share some pickled quail eggs with me when we stopped by her office satry! 



Tall Steve said:


> Does anyone else need a helper? I do not have a boat, and this is the first year in the last 3 that I am off weekends, so I would like to help if some one needs a tag along.


 Come on, there will be plenty to do!


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Tall Steve said:


> Does anyone else need a helper? I do not have a boat, and this is the first year in the last 3 that I am off weekends, so I would like to help if some one needs a tag along.


Come on down, you'll find something to do and have alot of fun at the same time!

Pat Patterson
Creek House Logistics Coordinator
Crab Trap Clean Up 2007


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Love that sig line. The big boss man! emphasis on the word "big"











Pat P said:


> Come on down, you'll find something to do and have alot of fun at the same time!
> 
> Pat Patterson
> Creek House Logistics Coordinator
> Crab Trap Clean Up 2007


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

disgusted said:


> Love that sig line. The *BIG* boss man! emphasis on the word *"BIG**"*


Oh yea! Lets the games began...Lmao


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

I've got two Big Nalgea shoulders for you smokers to work on so be ready.

Biggie


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> How 'bout a run to West?
> 
> ):biggrin:


need a point man over there!!! Thats uncharted territory for me! LOL


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I can Point! Maybe not the way you wanna go bro but hey, I can point!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

The Marshall said:


> need a point man over there!!! Thats uncharted territory for me! LOL


 Mike Thomas said he would help us out over there!

There was so much water in the bays this weekend, we didn't get many marked in the shallows, but I dont see any way the crabbers could pick up all the traps that are in the bay right now!

Just about every direction you look you can see traps and I'm sure they're full of finfish as well as blues and stoneys as they look like they haven't been ran in months! Sickening!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Hopefully*

Hopefully some guides will help this year!!!!!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Fishin-Inc said:


> Hopefully some guides will help this year!!!!!!


 tiderunner, Charlie and Jen of the Git 'er Done Guide Service will be there for sure! With yaks!


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

looks like Jerry and I are going to make it down this year. What time should be show up Saturday morning? and what do we need to bring? we could bring our boat if we need to, but dont know the area at all, so we would need some direction in that area. 

lookin foreword to seeing everyone!
trudy


----------



## Actin Up (Jun 22, 2006)

You are one to be talking. Last time I saw you, you looked like the Michelin man.









disgusted said:


> Love that sig line. The big boss man! emphasis on the word "big"


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Actin Up









You are one to be talking. Last time I saw you, you looked like the Michelin man.








Quote:
Originally Posted by *disgusted*
_Love that sig line. The big boss man! emphasis on the word "big"







_

​
Hummm! fishy fishy fishy smell'n goat to me!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

The Marshall said:


> need a point man over there!!! Thats uncharted territory for me! LOL


 Yo Dana! Mike said to either PM him or just call! He'll be happy to take point! 979-863-7130

We'll take up a collection for petro as it's 22 miles to the harbor in Matagorda and several more to the trap locations! The Harbor has good gas!

I'm trying to get Biggie to make the run also, but he was shipwrecked on the ICW last year! 

In addition to the boys BBQ (w/potato salad & beans), and Mike Thomas' grilled oysters, Bobby Miller has donated the use of his services and equipment to perform crawfish with all the trimmings! We need a head count/roll call to get an idea of how many pounds will be needed! :smile:

Shawn, I took a pic of your patched waders before I deep sixed 'em! :rotfl:


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

Along with the food and festivities this year we will be having Sunday Playday.


*Crab Trap Barrel Races*---Three traps will be planted with bouy in a Delta Configuration. A starting line will be set up and times will be taken. The fastest captain wins. He must circle all three bouys before returning and cross the finish line to obtain a time.
*Rescue Race*---Three waders will be planted on the N. Shoreline in a Linear Configuration 200 yards apart. They will be required to throw a Full size Super Spook while waiting for thier captain to arrive. They cannot wade towards each other, thus maintaining 200 yard seperation. The captains will be spread apart 200 yards in their botes positioned in the ICW before the tripod cut. The captain closest to the tripod cut will be charged with picking up the most Westward wader. The last captain in the line will pick up his wader in the eastern most part of the shoreline. This will make all captains drive the same distance to pick their wader up. Fish that are brought in from the awaiting wader will discount 30 seconds from the time of the boat. No Specks over 25 inches allowed. All other fish are legal. Races will be set up by HP.
*Slow Race*---This race will be done on a 100 yard long flat. Trolling motors shall be used. The last bote accross the finish line wins. Trolling motor must be engaged the entire time.
*B-List Crab Diver---*This event is knot for the weak at heart as the water might be a little cool. The contestant in this contest will be charged with diving down under water to count the critters and pin fish in a particular trap. After the diver are done the closest one to the actual count wins. A tie will be broke by the one who can hold their breath under water the longest.
Good Luck to all contestants involved...and remember safety first!

Biggie


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*I'd be happy*

Too funny on the contests.
But I'd be happy if some would just get out there and work. LOL

Oh, No JB welded boat this year please. LOL

I have an email out about a beer sponsor this year.
Keep your fingers crossed. Really.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Fishin-Inc said:


> Too funny on the contests.
> But I'd be happy if some would just get out there and work. LOL
> 
> Oh, No JB welded boat this year please. LOL
> ...




Go figure. Inc looking for a beer sponsor and has the connections. Is that cause you are such a high profile stock holder???


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to LouieB again.

Dang that was funny! High profile stock holder! LOL I'll make some calls too Inc. hehehe

Capt. Harbor sir,
Me and One other maybe for a head count sir!
​


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Do I need to bring some pine planks, nails, and a shovel?


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*I can't make a decision!?*

Quantity or quality?? LOL

And take me off. I'm not at my puter yet.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Fishin-Inc said:


> Quantity or quality?? LOL
> 
> And take me off. I'm not at my puter yet.


Quantity. After a certain amount, it wouldn't matter anyways.

And you've been off all day. I think. LOL


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

*Behind the scenes.....*

Monkey Bouy-Did you know........

Conway......LOL

Ducky........Really!

Conway.....LOL!

Ducky......Mannnnnnnn!

Monkey Bouy....Right!

Inc.........Take me off!

Conway.....LOL

Ducky......You heard him

Louie........Bla! Bla! Bla!

Conway.......LOL

Inc.......I mean it!

Spout...wat your felloews duin.

Inc......Take me off now!

Lmao!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Melon added, lets go flood him!


Guys keep this on track as Harbor really does need a head count! thank you in advance boyyeeezzzz! 

Melon- Don't use this address and take me off!


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Me + 3=4 B-list algebra.


----------



## AgaveFlats (Oct 5, 2005)

I have an email out about a beer sponsor this year.
Keep your fingers crossed. Really.[/QUOTE]
Inc. knows his beer, he wuz practicin' just last night.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Practice makes perfect!!*



AgaveFlats said:


> I have an email out about a beer sponsor this year.
> Keep your fingers crossed. Really.


Inc. knows his beer, he wuz practicin' just last night.[/QUOTE] 
I think I resemble that person!!
Never hurts to ask too!

I'll get you out fishin soon too!


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

What happened here? You highjacked the thread that you asked no one else to highjack. Spigonese philosophy?











waterspout said:


> Guys keep this on track as Harbor really does need a head count! thank you in advance boyyeeezzzz!


----------



## Wes (Apr 1, 2005)

*head count*

Put me down for 2, and let me know if I can bring any thing or just chip in for any expenses.

I will be there early, if anyone has room on a boat and needs an extra hand. Or just let me know what I can do to help out the cookers.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Come on down!!!!!!!!!*



Wes said:


> Put me down for 2, and let me know if I can bring any thing or just chip in for any expenses.
> 
> I will be there early, if anyone has room on a boat and needs an extra hand. Or just let me know what I can do to help out the cookers.


We can use all the help we can get.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Melon, BertS, and Waterspout - No fair talking "Pig Latin" on this hyear topic.

Backlasher and I (and dachshund Molly) already have been counted.


----------



## Donnyp (Aug 12, 2005)

Put me down for four, I'll have a boat full hungry and thirsty crab trap catchers,


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

That is Spig Latin, not Pig Latin.









Mrs Backlasher said:


> Melon, BertS, and Waterspout - No fair talking "Pig Latin" on this hyear topic.
> 
> Backlasher and I (and dachshund Molly) already have been counted.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

*dang it!!*



allicat said:


> looks like Jerry and I are going to make it down this year. What time should be show up Saturday morning? and what do we need to bring? we could bring our boat if we need to, but dont know the area at all, so we would need some direction in that area.
> 
> lookin foreword to seeing everyone!
> trudy


Jerry and I just found out that we have a friend from Iowa flying in on this day, so neither one of us will be able to make it down. sad2sm

please remove us from the list....

trudy


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

i cant find the t-shirt thread. i guess i need to "un-order" the two i ordered, since we cant be there. can some one tell me how to do this? if not, ill just send some $$ for them. i really dont want anyone to be out money because we cant make it down there. 

thanks,
trudy


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

Steve, 
You know Biggie and I will be there. We're trying to talk two teenagers to interupt there "All so important social lives" to come with us...but for now just the two of us...


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Just Wad'n said:


> Steve,
> You know Biggie and I will be there. We're trying to talk two teenagers to interupt there "All so important social lives" to come with us...but for now just the two of us...


 Darla Lou, if the teens are girls, tell 'em older teenage boys will be there, if they're boys, tell 'em younger teenage girls will be there! How do they say, "DUH!" 

Gonna be fun guys!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I sure wish I could do this with y'all. I even have the perfect boat. Just put me down for next year and make it in ink. - Coach


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Yeah,it don't look like i'm gona make this one either,I have to be in New Orleans For Friday 'picking up my parents car,since my brothers or sister dosen't want it!Heck we can use a second veh. anyway!Ya'll have a safe weekend,Steve!


----------



## Third Coast Fishing (Feb 23, 2006)

Feb. 8, 2007

Crab Trap Drop-off Sites Set for Feb. 16-25 Cleanup
AUSTIN, Texas — Texas Parks and Wildlife Department officials have established 18 unmanned crab trap drop-off sites and ten manned sites for the annual 10-day volunteer crab trap cleanup on Texas bays.

Some 19,930 derelict crab traps have been removed from Texas bays over the last five years, and the 6th Texas Abandoned Crab Trap Removal Program runs this year from February 16-25.

During this period, all Texas bays will be closed to crabbing with crab traps and any traps left in the bay will be presumed to be abandoned and considered litter under state law, thus allowing volunteers to legally remove any crab traps they find.

Before the 77th Legislature authorized the abandoned crab trap removal program, only the trap's owner or a TPWD game warden could legally remove a crab trap.

State game wardens pick up more than 2,500 traps annually, yet there are many more still in the water to foul shrimpers' nets, snag fishermen's lines and create an unsightly view of Texas shores.

Volunteers are needed to assist in the coast-wide effort to remove the numerous wire mesh cages used to catch crabs that have been lost or abandoned since last year's cleanup and years past.

To facilitate volunteer trap removal efforts this year, TPWD will host various trap drop off sites at various locations along the coast on Saturday, February 17th, weather permitting. At other sites, dumpsters will be placed to receive traps throughout the entire closure, which will be marked with banners and will sit at the drop off sites for the duration of the closure.

Volunteers can work at their own pace during the closure as time and weather permit, but cannot remove traps before Feb. 16 or after Feb. 25. Last year, volunteers with the aid of numerous sponsors removed about 2,000 traps.

"This volunteer based program has exceeded our wildest imaginations. So good in fact we are working ourselves out of a job, as indicated by the waning number of traps removed each year”, said Art Morris, TPWD program coordinator. “We are especially proud of the job that everyone has done. Overall, the coast looks great in terms of the number of derelict traps people encounter. But in some areas, we could still use a little tidying up, especially in Galveston, Matagorda and San Antonio Bays."

During past efforts, traps from Galveston Bay and San Antonio Bay accounted for more than 70 percent of the traps collected along the coast.

This year marks a milestone for the program. To commemorate the removal of the 20,000th trap, one lucky volunteer from the lower coast will be drawn from all that participate to receive a special prize — a lifetime fishing license — sponsored by the Coastal Bend Bays and Estuaries Program.

On the upper coast, CCA Texas will sponsor a second lifetime fishing license. For the purposes of the fishing license giveaway, Matagorda Bay-north is considered the upper coast.

In either case, volunteers will need to show proof of participation to be eligible by attending a manned site, providing photos or signing up at a TPWD field station.

The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service Coastal Program, Coastal Conservation Association Texas, Coastal Bend Bays and Estuaries Program, and the Cecil M. Hopper Museum are providing significant support to the crab trap removal program. Additional help is coming from numerous organizations and companies like Saltwater Anglers League of Texas and others who are volunteering their services.

For those who choose to work on their own, TPWD requests information about the number of traps that they collect. To participate, volunteers can pickup free tarps, gloves, trap hooks and additional information at each of the sites or their local TPWD Coastal Fisheries Field Stations.

For more information about the program, please contact Art Morris (361) 825-3356 or Bobby Miller (281) 534-0110.

2007 Drop-off Sites
Sabine Lake — 601 Channelview, Port Arthur, TX. Local TPWD coordinator Jerry Mambretti (409) 983-1104

Walter Umphrey State Park’s boat ramp at Mesquite Point — Pleasure Island. Manned site on February 17. Unmanned trap drop-off site February 18 
TPWD Port Arthur Marine Lab located on Pleasure Island, 601 Channel View Drive, Port Arthur. Drop-off site February 16-25. 
Galveston Bay — 1502 FM 517 East, Dickinson, TX. Local TPWD coordinator Rebecca Hensley (281) 534-0108

Jones Lake State Ramp (“Fat Boys”). Manned site on February 17 
Ernie’s Bait Barn (Sy’s Ramp). Manned site on February 17. Unmanned trap drop-off site February 16-25. 
Seabrook SH 146 Bridge Public Ramp. CCA sponsored site February 17. 
Fort Anahuac County Park Ramp. Unmanned trap drop-off site February 17. 
TPWD Dickinson Marine Lab — 1502 FM 517 East, Dickinson. Unmanned trap drop-off site February 16-25. 
Matagorda Bay — 2200 Harrison, Palacios, TX. Local TPWD coordinator Wayne Dodd (361) 972-6253. 

Matagorda Harbor. Manned site on February 17. Unmanned trap drop-off site February 16-25. 
ICWW Boat Ramp in Sargent. Unmanned trap drop-off site February 16-25. 
Railroad Park Ramp (South Bay Ramp) in Palacios. Unmanned trap drop-off site February 16-25. 
San Antonio Bay — 16th and Maple, Port O’Connor, TX. Local TPWD coordinator Norman Boyd (361) 983-4425

Charlie’s Bait Stand. Manned site on February 17. Unmanned trap drop-off site February 16-25. 
Port O’Connor TPWD Docks. Manned site on February 17. Unmanned trap drop-off site February 16-25. 
Aransas Bay — Rockport Marine Lab, 702 Navigation, Rockport, TX. Local TPWD coordinator Dennis Pridgen (361) 729-2328

Goose Island State Park. Manned site on February 17. Trap drop off site February 16-25. 
Cove Harbor Boat Ramp. Manned site on February 17. Trap drop off site February 16-25. 
Corpus Christi Bay — Rockport Marine Lab, 702 Navigation, Rockport, TX. Local TPWD coordinator Tom Wagner (361) 729-2328

Conn Brown Harbor. Manned site on February 17. 
Upper Laguna Madre — Texas A&M University Corpus Christi, Natural Resources Center, 6300 Ocean Drive, Suite 2500, Corpus Christi, TX. Local TPWD coordinator Perry Trial (361) 825-3353

Bluff Landing Marina, 4242 Laguna Shores Road, Corpus Christi 
Kaufer Park Boat Ramp (Loyola Beach-Riviera) 
Jerry B’s Kayaks, 9906 South Padre Island Drive, Corpus Christi. All unmanned trap drop-off sites February 16-25. 
Lower Laguna Madre —95 Fish Hatchery Road, Olmito, TX. Local TPWD coordinator Mark Lingo (956) 350-4490

Adolfe Thomae County Park-Arroyo City 
Port Mansfield Navigation District Ramp-Port Mansfield. All unmanned trap drop-off sites February 16-25.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Third Coast Fishing said:


> Matagorda Harbor. Manned site on February 17. Unmanned trap drop-off site February 16-25.
> 
> ICWW Boat Ramp in Sargent. Unmanned trap drop-off site February 16-25.


 Thanks Third Coast!

Please make sure all traps deposited at the unmanned points are stomped flat! Last year the crabbers emptied several dumpsters of still usable traps!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks like I'll make it unless something serious comes up. May have a buddy with me but wife won't be down until Sat. PM. If my buddy doesn't show I may need help launching but I'll have room for a passenger or two no matter what if someone needs a ride. Also have room for a few boats to tie up if needed - on Dolphin Way, a couple streets over from Harbormaster.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Thanks V48! It's starting to come together! 

We have a list starting behind the scenes as to how many bags of crawfish will be needed! Anyone wanting to pitch in is very graciously welcomed to do so, especially for the boys hauling all the way to West Matagorda!  

As stated earlier, Bobby Miller of TP&W has donated his services and equipment to cook the crawfish, corn, potatoes and surprise east Texas sausage! :wink:

We may need another bag of oysters for Mike Thomas and company to grill!

I'm knot asking for a roll call as Ruth has posted this in the Blue paper in Sargent, but we would like to get an idea of how many are planning to attend from here, whether going out on the botes, helping the cooks or just hanging and visiting with some of the best folks you'll ever meet! Plug in a number! I say 60?

We're just trying to get an idea of how much overcook will suffice! :biggrin:

If you're bringing a bote, bring your long handled gaff, square of plywood that fits in the rear and a couple pairs of cheap leather gloves to handle the traps with! And of course, check and double check your safety equipment, flares, throw cushion, horn, etc.....

Verizon wireless works on the bay but knot at the house, so we'll be monitoring the cell phones and those having a VHF on their botes, channel to be determined!

Also, be advised to gas up the botes either at the Texaco on 457 or at Beach Bait behind Tuttles (tiderunner)! The others have undesirable fuel!

Let's have another safe, fun filled weekend boys! If anybody has any questions, please just either PM me or any of the other folks on this forum! Someone will be in touch!


----------



## white cap (Jun 11, 2004)

Harbor, I can bring a sack of oysters from RP as the dang oyster botes are going wild in Copano and Aransas bays! Several got busted last week by the green boys for undersized!!!!

PM if needed!

WC


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

I can bring all of that E. Texas sausage you want. I got a whole freezer full. I cant even stuff a bag of trout fillets in there right now. (hint)


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I'll swap fillets for some of that pan sausage for Speclehaufers breakfast tacos! We'll go into the Bay City HEB on Friday for a large stack of fresh homemade tortillas to go with it! 

Here's the map to the place! The neighbor said we could do what we want with the 2 lots across the street, but if it's wet please try knot to rut it up, J!  

Oh! Did I tell ya'll about the ships bell Rainey thinks Dana so graciously donated to the cause! Thanks bro, I'll square up with you down there! :wink:

Bring 'em on WC! Thanks!

Who all's in on the crawfish?


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

I'm down for 1 sack O'mudbugs


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

what is the cost per sack, Pat?


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> what is the cost per sack, Pat?


what is it, about #25 per sack @ $2.00#


----------



## Wes (Apr 1, 2005)

Put me down for a sack. 

That is, if I can pay who ever is picking them up when I get to Sargent?

or I could meet someone on the west side?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Wes!!

I've put in for a sack to your paypal, Pat. Anyone else wanna help out as these things are gonne be good? I heard all about Bobby's cooking methods and can't wait to eat some.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

Pat P said:


> what is it, about #25 per sack @ $2.00#


 more like 30-35#/sack. and the price by me has jumped some since superbowl weekend. i've gotta previous engagement that day at a roller rink til 1pm. however i think i could find some fresh gulf shrimp at a good price and make it down in time to supervise the unloading of traps. i can also supply some big band aids and monkey blood for robo's injury...

how far is sargent from the far west side?


----------



## Wes (Apr 1, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> Thanks Wes!!
> 
> I've put in for a sack to your paypal, Pat. Anyone else wanna help out as these things are gonne be good? I heard all about Bobby's cooking methods and can't wait to eat some.


No problem J, it's the least I could do.

If I can do it via paypal, pm the info I will do it that way.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Wes said:


> No problem J, it's the least I could do.
> 
> If I can do it via paypal, pm the info I will do it that way.


Thanks for the help, Wes! We ALL appreciate it I assure you. This keeps getting bigger and better every year.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Im bringing the potatoes, corn, etc. for the bugs.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I've got four calls out to buds that cook in competitions, I should be getting some calls back very soon as to where the best prices are right now!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Het Mark!! You and Kelly have room for Robs and I Sat. nite? We may come up that afternoon from Seadrift....


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> I've got four calls out to buds that cook in competitions, I should be getting some calls back very soon as to where the best prices are right now!


QUALITY! I'm more concerned with quality than the price. I dont mind paying for some select grandes! Find some big 'uns Spout! I want to be on my way to Sargent with them Thursday.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

The Menu for Satry. Speckle-catcher is doing breakfast tacos for those early risers.

#200+ Mudbugs with corn, taters, shrooms, etc

3 Briskets

Many pounds of Smoked Sausage Rings

Big ole pot of Beans, if you've ever been to the crick you know what I'm talkin bout!

Grilled Oysters on the half shell

Tater Salad


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Pat I just hit a major road block, All my east side mudbug spots are down do that that storm yesterday. They can't even see the traps according to the two places I callled in china. Still waiting on a call from a bud that runs the crawfish hut in crosby though. Dang, the farms were wanting 2 buck a pound for med/large mix! Heck them guy are buds too. gee I wonder what they'd cost the average Joe potlicker! Anyone going to Lousyanna today or tomorrow! I could have Troy stop and get us some on his way through Lousyanna but the bugs would end up in Misssisippi! LOL


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Pat P said:


> The Menu for Satry. Speckle-catcher is doing breakfast tacos for those early risers.
> 
> #200+ Mudbugs with corn, taters, shrooms, etc
> 
> ...


I like the red print!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I've still got a jar of smoked jalapenos from last year that Pat gave me. I could "accidentaly" arrange to "spill" it in the pot


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I've still got that jar of smoked jalapenos from last year. I could "accidentaly" arrange to "spill" it in the pot


Absolutely! I am all out of them. Everyone but the chef loved them in there LOL!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

chiefcharlie said:


> Het Mark!! You and Kelly have room for Robs and I Sat. nite? We may come up that afternoon from Seadrift....


Whoever Mark is, he must have missed your post - send him a PM! Somebody's bound to have room for you. I SO hope you and Robs can make it. I need LOTS of hugs and kisses, and I have a bunch of them to give away, too. You two just light up my life!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Whoever Mark is, he must have missed your post - send him a PM! Somebody's bound to have room for you. I SO hope you and Robs can make it. I need LOTS of hugs and kisses, and I have a bunch of them to give away, too. You two just light up my life!


Maybe a candle light dinner would be more appropriate!







J/K!


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

dadgumit!!! i was sure looking forword to this one. i feel sorry for whoever is with me that day, i dont think im going to be in a very good mood


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Got 300lbs of bugs reserved!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

we want crawfish not pill bugs!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm gonna bring some Ice Tea for those folks that don't indulge in the darkside.LOL


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Melon said:


> I'm gonna bring some Ice Tea for those folks that don't indulge in the darkside.LOL


 We'll have large containers of both sweet and unsweet Melon! Even have fresh lemon too bro! 

3 of the local guides in Sargent have promised to show! Hopefully we can have more than just a couple of botes make the trip to West Matagorda!

Mike Thomas says he'lll be at the harbor early so those making the trip down can meet there and he'll ride with to help get the traps down that way! Rather than haul the traps all the way back to the harbor, we'll be able to stomp and drop the traps collected in an undisclosed location and TP&W will dispose of them at a later date!

Bring your maps as Mike is very familiar with west Matty and knows where the guides that run out of his lodge have been on some pigs! :wink:


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

*Does Anyone Have a Defibrulator?*

I am supposed to ride the Harbormaster this weekend and I was wondering if anybody has one. I would hate to be out on the bay and have his 89 year old heart shut down.









I will bring down some sausage? How much? 40 or 50 lbs?


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Pat P said:


> Got 300lbs of bugs reserved!


I don't know how ya'll are gonna eat 260 lbs of crawfish all by yourselves.....:slimer:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

The Marshall said:


> I don't know how ya'll are gonna eat 260 lbs of crawfish all by yourselves.....:slimer:


 We'll have plenty of help from the Matagorda County Sanitation Dept. (seagulls)! If it'll hold still, they'll eat it! :wink:

Gimpy said he would try 'em, but if he dont like 'em he's gonna spit 'em out on the dock! :smile:


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

If ya'll think #300 is too much, now is the time to speak up


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Oops!*



chiefcharlie said:


> Het Mark!! You and Kelly have room for Robs and I Sat. nite? We may come up that afternoon from Seadrift....


Sorry Chief....Haven't read this thread in a while and I guess MArk hasn't either....I talked to Robs last nite and you do not even have to ask...Come on! Bring Reggie some warm clothes!:tongue:

Kelly


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Pat P said:


> If ya'll think #300 is too much, now is the time to speak up[/QUOTE}]
> 
> If theres too many will get Robo to peel whats left and I'll take them home and freeze for crawfish etouffee!!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Sargent*

Chief,

No problem , we got a place for you to stay.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

whos your daddy said:


> Chief,
> 
> No problem , we got a place for you to stay.


Looks like Spout iz goin 2 hav sum supervizhun!! Don't 4get ur earplugs Chief, and hopefully U kan provide sum mature adult supervizhun to the B-Listers. ( speshully Spout) LMAO!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

The Marshall said:


> Pat P said:
> 
> 
> > If ya'll think #300 is too much, now is the time to speak up[/QUOTE}]
> ...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I got louies extra spot and I already have my down payment!

PS: J looks like we got bvreeesket dudty, BH is getting ready for the world finallys and won't make it. So BBQ brisket by the true kings of grub, J and Spout! Don't anyone tell Badhabit how good it was or he might get upset. 

Harbor you want me to pick up the good ones or do you have them covered already?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

The Marshall said:


> Pat P said:
> 
> 
> > If ya'll think #300 is too much, now is the time to speak up[/QUOTE}]
> ...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

OK, one more question for the masses. Does anyone have a good set of cured wood? all I can find is green stuff I just had my guy cut!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*On a different note*

Looks like we should've ordered long sleeve shirts. 

It's gonna be cold. BBRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Wes (Apr 1, 2005)

waterspout said:


> OK, one more question for the masses. Does anyone have a good set of cured wood? all I can find is green stuff I just had my guy cut!


What u wanting?

I know I have some pecan, oak, and lots of weesathch (sp), it burns like mesquite.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i saw sunny and 60's but cold at night. gonna need more than long sleeved shirts after sunset. 

still trying to talk my wife into chauffeuring me over that direction. if so i'll bring all the hard workers some sorta suprise. do you think anyone there would enjoy a good whiskey??


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

good wiskey..bad wiskey...dem boys don't cull....Its a sin.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*60 on the water*

60 on the water will chill ya for sure in February.

Gunna be a good time.
These guys don't like whiskey.
Let's stick to beer.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

so chief, Sorry i've been sleeping, Are you coming down? couldn't stand it could ya buddy! I guess I could go back and read the other 23 pages to find out but hey. I just asume hear from the old dogs mouth himself. You coming down after your fishing trip with EJ or what? Just curious bud, it will be nice to seee Robs anyway! :rotfl: I knew you couldn't miss all the fun we have and you know it! 



PS: your job as telling people what to do I already took over so ,,,,,,, LOL,,, find a new job. Like feed the pecalin! Jusr don't fall in the water . It's I lil cool you know! LMAO Badhabit can't come do to getting ready for the worlds at the Biggest BBQ on earth. So we need a cook!


PS AGAIN: can someonme bring Cured wood. All mine is green as my son had fun last weekend! LMAO


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

We need cooking AND burning wood.

Propane heaters would be nice also


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

brang whatever. Pale one. short sleeve is fine bro, At even 20mph on the water a long sleeve won't help do anything but make you cold.... a Lil hint,,,, hits called neo's and a duck jacket bro. Welcome to the coast! LMOA


wes Just make sure we get it out for cooking before J-sohn builds a dang fire and there is none left! LOL oak, pecan is fine it just a few brisket to cook plus some kind of elephant Biggie want to bring to get out of his house! LOL


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Pat P said:


> We need cooking AND burning wood.
> 
> Propane heaters would be nice also


PAT: That why I said I'm going through garwood to get my stuff on the wqy down friday morning, I'lll jst leave a few minutes earlier. got a full botttle and heater unlesss you and Dana used it all,,,,, if that the case you need to go to the propane store when we get there. LOL,,,, eat your food and quit playing on da puter before Jr steals you ribs son.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Spout, I made a promise to Steve. We will be there.

I have a Job, Oysters Rockerfella, Oysters Cortez (Very Hot!) and maybe Oysters Mayan style if I can find a few things. Chief has a job too, hes bringing his Oyster knifes and help open them.

I'll pay for another sack if the the food team thinks we may need them.

Reggie has a job, to entertain and bite Harbor!









Robs


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> brang whatever. Pale one. short sleeve is fine bro, At even 20mph on the water a long sleeve won't help do anything but make you cold.... a Lil hint,,,, hits called neo's and a duck jacket bro. Welcome to the coast! LMOA
> ..........


Maybe some others can use your advice. As it turns out, I ain't gonna make it in person. Come to find out, I had a prior commitment with my brother.

But, the shirts will be there and I be thinking about y'all.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Spout: Just go back 1 page to around post 221 & you will get caught up on Chief. Don't have to read all 23 pages, even though half of it is your words.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

LIONESS-270 said:


> Spout, I made a promise to Steve. We will be there.
> 
> I have a Job, Oysters Rockerfella, Oysters Cortez (Very Hot!) and maybe Oysters Mayan style if I can find a few things. Chief has a job too, hes bringing his Oyster knifes and help open them.
> 
> ...


Good I'll brang all three of my dogs(heck that equals one ex wife, and they listen better)! I tought my labs to retreive traps so All I have do is drive,One eyed, And find my way back. I'z going to break in this new super dog of Robos the right way! LOL Gotta find this poor english pointer my labs old neo though. Glad you all is going to make it Robs! Just keeep Mrs B out of the cakes till I get some. LOL


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

looks like Mike and Angel will have to find another job.. yall can supervise with me if yall want. LOL


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

chiefcharlie said:


> good wiskey..bad wiskey...dem boys don't cull....Its a sin.


U 2 mite not B cullin, ifn he brangs sum of that thar speshul irish wiskee that U like!!!!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> looks like Mike and Angel will have to find another job..
> 
> No, we are not coming to displace anyone, we work for/with them....thats not a problem is it? Check with Harbormaster.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

hey spout before your breathalizer shuts down your CPU, one question..
What the he77 is a pecalin??????

you said.....Like feed the pecalin!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

the TTMB field hospital will be on scene for those that need it.

Whatever happens, please don't let anyone drive drunk. Take their keys, lock down their vehicle, knock them out. Let's stay safe, folks.

The TTMB field office will be on site by Friday at 2PM and will remain there until Sunday morning.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Good post Mont. 

And a friendly reminder that this is a family oriented event and alot of our young children will be there. We ask that everyone be responsible in your consumption of adult beverages and language.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am going tomorrow to get a couple extra sleeping bags, and such for the Warrior. My point is, stay put Saturday night if there is any doubt. Please. The front seat of your truck is a lot better than 6 feet under ground.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

chiefcharlie said:


> No, we are not coming to displace anyone, we work for/with them....thats not a problem is it? Check with Harbormaster.


Well how about we just keep Mike and Angel from interferring with Robs work on the Rockefeller and the other types she mentioned then?







.... last years was awesome.

I am just kidding, Mike and Angel. Yall worked hard on getting them things out last year. Can't wait for this time either.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Thanks guys! Shaping up to be another fun one! Let's have another safe one! 



Pat P said:


> And a friendly reminder that this is a family oriented event and alot of our young children will be there. We ask that everyone be responsible in your consumption of adult beverages and language.


 Well put Dux! Can't stand juvenile behavior in a man, won't tolerate it! 

Please bring your lawn chairs as it looks like we may run short with the amount of folks showing up! Also if anyone has wood for the bon fire please bring a few sticks!

Also, the pots that have been abandoned for some time will have very sharp barnacles growing on the float, rope and trap itself! It is strongly recommended that you pick up a pair of cheap leather gloves to handle them! In open water hook the pots with a gaff and drag for a ways to rinse, then release the contents and stomp on a peice of plywood in the back of the bote! Try not to let the float line slip through your gloved hands, the barnacles are like razor blades! 

We'll have a pressure washer on the dock again to do an on-the-water cleanup for the self bailers! And another up front for the others!

We'll have a strategic meeting over breakfast tacos and coffee satry morning around 0700!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

can we have the porch bucket dunk this time? please.....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

K.SCHACKAI said:


> how much firewood???i'll be at the deer camp that saturday taking the guy that bought the hog hunt.


do I need to come pick it up or what? I need... err.. we need lots of it.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey guys yall know how we always do the grabbag things...? Think it would be a good idea to have another one? Just a thought......


----------



## Spigot (Apr 26, 2006)

waterspout said:


> Good I'll brang all three of my dogs(heck that equals one ex wife, and they listen better)! I tought my labs to retreive traps so All I have do is drive,One eyed, And find my way back. I'z going to break in this new super dog of Robos the right way! LOL Gotta find this poor english pointer my labs old neo though. Glad you all is going to make it Robs! Just keeep Mrs B out of the cakes till I get some. LOL


Translation: I will bring my canine companions to your gathering.(they are dumber than my ex because they still listen to me. However, they are much cheaper and they can be taught to bring me a beer)

If I was sober, I would realize that they will not retrieve traps but I am going to bring them with me for moral support.

I plan on totally ruining Robowaders dog.









I can no longer find my dogs life jacket. ( I never taught her how to swim)

I really am looking forward to seeing you, Chief Charlie. Please do not beat me with your walking stick if I get too beligerent.

Everyone keep an eye on Mrs B. We need to look after her well being.(And I might need those rum cakes for the "hair of the dog" on Sunday.


----------



## Spigot (Apr 26, 2006)

Harbor,
Can I ride on the boat with you and Disgusted?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Spigot said:


> Harbor,
> Can I ride on the boat with you and Disgusted?


 Why certainly young man! The cooks shouldn't need a translater till we get back! 

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/forecast/MapClick.php?map.x=176&map.y=232&MapType=3&site=hgx&CiTemplate=1

We're fishing sunday!
http://www.texasprimetimes.com/Texas_Fishing_Calendars/texas_fishing_calendars.html


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Why certainly young man! The cooks shouldn't need a translater till we get back!
> 
> http://www.srh.noaa.gov/forecast/MapClick.php?map.x=176&map.y=232&MapType=3&site=hgx&CiTemplate=1
> 
> ...


HAhahahaha, I seee where I stand, on the dock for two hour waiting for the bote to run out of gas. then while iwas sleeping you go off talking about me being a kid and not acting right! I sure do hope that disgusted guy makes down to the crick with no problems. All I know is there seems to be a lot of bored folks talking to themselves lately!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Thanks guys! Shaping up to be another fun one! Let's have another safe one!
> 
> Well put Dux! Can't stand juvenile behavior in a man, won't tolerate it!
> 
> ...


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

*Durn burn flu*

Guys I woke up the this flu bug that is going around. I need to see if someone would be willing to rent my creek house so I don't lose the deposit. It is for friday and saturday night. Just down the street from Steve. I think it sleeps six.it is 175 a night. with a lighted pier . Let me know if you are interested. This really sucks. I was looking forward to catching up with alot of old friends.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

PAt get on the phone wth spanky and get the info! Digusted, call Pat before he heads out and we may can take it from ya. B-list party shack! Seee I put a voodo on you for being mean to your buds! Hope you get to feeling better. Oh ya, Is it on the water with a dock! I need a spot to tie tthe bote up you know! Or call my Spanky!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> Oh ya, Is it on the water with a dock! I need a spot to tie tthe bote up you know!





disgusted said:


> Just down the street from Steve. I think it sleeps six.it is 175 a night. *with a lighted pier* . Let me know if you are interested.





waterspout said:


> Or call my Spanky!


dude, you got sum sincirius problems......


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Hope you get well soon Disgusted!

Phark there goes my lodging, oh well, someone go pickup the mudbugs and I'll stay here with the dawgs


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Pat P said:


> Hope you get well soon Disgusted!
> 
> Phark there goes my lodging, oh well, someone go pickup the mudbugs and I'll stay here with the dawgs


Does that mean you are going to trinity with me. Heck if we couild find a few good rommies we could fill that place Pat! I guess there are no worthy victoms. Oh heck front seat and a labs is all I need.

Hey Heinz, your dog loves food if you feed him the good stuff, Ask Pat! Poor thing had been living on Old Roy! yuck!


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

disgusted said:


> Guys I woke up the this flu bug that is going around. I need to see if someone would be willing to rent my creek house so I don't lose the deposit. It is for friday and saturday night. Just down the street from Steve. I think it sleeps six.it is 175 a night. with a lighted pier . Let me know if you are interested. This really sucks. I was looking forward to catching up with alot of old friends.


Darn the bad luck...get well Bud


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Who.?..*** is feed'n there dog ol Roy..
If you do feed your Dog that crapolla...you should be SHOT..Zero Nutricianal Value on that Garbage..Thats a Crime Punishable By Hanging & Expultion from the B-list..
If I hear of a B-list'r feed'n tthere dog that stuff..I'll come STEAL your DOG !
...Seriouslly...
Would you feed you KId that Junk...

Oxx..


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> Who.?..*** is feed'n there dog ol Roy..
> If you do feed your Dog that crapolla...you should be SHOT..Zero Nutricianal Value on that Garbage..Thats a Crime Punishable By Hanging & Expultion from the B-list..
> If I hear of a B-list'r feed'n tthere dog that stuff..I'll come STEAL your DOG !
> ...Seriouslly...
> ...


I usually have a bowl full topped with two brews for breakfast myself Mr F lister!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Years and years ago, in a land faraway, I accidentally bought that ol' Roy dog food for Backlasher's yellow lab (what did I know about dog food???).

It made him "sick as a dog," he barfed all over the yard, and got so weak he could barely walk.

The dog didn't like it, either! :wink:


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Steve, Mrs B, she has em going in the oven tonite......


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Don't count me out yet. I feel alot better. I have an appointment at 1:30 with the doc and if it ain't the flu, I will be there. I can cough and hack down there just as well as I can here.


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Sep 13, 2006)

Ok I'm pretty new here and I think it would be great to go and do this. I found out the wife wants to see her parents on Saturday and take the kids too. That leaves me open. All I have is a jon boat (14ft 30horse) but I can lash a couple of Kayaks together to make a floating trailer and haul quite a few traps this way. If you are still looking for folks and there is enough crawfish and beer I'd like to help.

Where are we gonna put the traps once loaded down? Is there a good place to beach and launch? What kind of things are we lacking to complete the party. For us (me and 1 friend) it would be a day thing and be on the road, unless there is a good place to crash. could we do a recount of facts and figures 27 pages is alot to gether the info. Thanks.

Who still needs roomies, how much per for 2?


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Barnacle Brain,

Get in touch with "Disgusted" (just a couple of posts back) he said he's rented a house just down the street from Harbormaster, and it'll sleep 6. He'd probably like some help with the rent! It has a lighted pier, too.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

chiefcharlie said:


> Steve, Mrs B, she has em going in the oven tonite......


Oh, YUMMY! I can hardly wait!


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Barnacle Brain said:


> Ok I'm pretty new here and I think it would be great to go and do this. I found out the wife wants to see her parents on Saturday and take the kids too. That leaves me open. All I have is a jon boat (14ft 30horse) but I can lash a couple of Kayaks together to make a floating trailer and haul quite a few traps this way. If you are still looking for folks and there is enough crawfish and beer I'd like to help.
> 
> Where are we gonna put the traps once loaded down? Is there a good place to beach and launch? What kind of things are we lacking to complete the party. For us (me and 1 friend) it would be a day thing and be on the road, unless there is a good place to crash. could we do a recount of facts and figures 27 pages is alot to gether the info. Thanks.
> 
> Who still needs roomies, how much per for 2?


\

I have never seen enough beer ....what does that look like?? knot sure about sleeping quarters...the back seat of my truck is full... sorry..come just for Sat if you want to.


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Sep 13, 2006)

PM sent to Disgusted.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Crawfish and beer*

From what I hear a few guys covered the upfront cost of crawfish.
So reimburse them please. At 300# there should be plenty for anyone who wants to throw in.

Guys, Also buy your beer before you get there.
It's fairly expensive down at the local store.

In Sargent you can launch at the public ramp at the ICW and it's free.
That is also where the dumpter is located to throw away traps.
Smash them down. That way they are not scavengable.
What we do is bring a gaff to hook the traps.
Rinse them out really good to get the mud off.
Release anything alive in the traps.

You should bring a piece of plyboard for the bottom of your boat.
That is so you can smash down you trap.
Bring extra rope to secure the traps.
a 14 ft boat can carry about a dozen fairly easily that way.

Bring gloves also. Most of the traps have barnicles on the rope.
They will cut you good. You'll be cold one minute and sweating the next.
I also carry a pocket knife.

You will find you have to wade to grab traps.
Alot were just too shallow to be quickly retrieved by the crabbers.
They were probably out all week getting out what traps they can reach quickly. So what you will find are the really shallow ones that require wading.
It's alot of work for about 50% of them.

Just a little FYI and IMHO.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Send out some kayakers to reach those really shallow traps, and drag them back to the bote for stomping! :wink:


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*no room*

The only problem is.
In Sargent it's a 5 mile run to the tripod.
No room for a yak when the boat is full of traps.
I guess you could drag it behind you.
It would be a tough paddle dragging it also.
You saw what we did to the boat we dragged last year. LMAO

It could probably be done.
I completely understand.
I have had a yak for over 10 years.
Before they were cool. LOL

And don't you leave without your pink skitter jr. Otay?!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

We have talked to Steve this morning and with his consent are going to Raffle off a Spanish Gold Doubloon and Spanish Silver Piece of 8...(1st & 2nd prize) both from the 1700s...to help cover some of the expenses of Hosting this event..

It costs him a boo koo to put this on every year and he never asks for help with it......Many do anyway...but its grown a lot...

Tickets to be sold there...I'll try to post Pictures and info tonite...

They make some Awesome nautical jewelry coins...ya think 5.00 a ticket is OK?

charlie & Robs


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Great idea chief. We are also going to have a contribution jar for the crawfish and meat.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

disgusted said:


> Don't count me out yet. I feel alot better. I have an appointment at 1:30 with the doc and if it ain't the flu, I will be there. I can cough and hack down there just as well as I can here.


go to Walgreens and get some Echinacea pills and "Airborne" and take as directed. Maybe double up on the Echinacea.

You'll feel better in no time.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

So Now the B-list has a Doctor...The flinger of Poo...
May God Help us..

& to anser everyones ? 
No ,Im sorry, But I cant make it..
I had a Last chance Romantic Getaway planned for me & Doc..
Before the Baby gets here..only 3 more months..:bounce: 

So...Were Goin to Bixoxi Mississippi for the weekend..
a Lil Gamble'n & a lil..:rotfl: 
Plus Ive got a Line on (2) 30+ ft Contenders..Hurricane Damaged, That Ive been workin a Deal on..
Ad's Fiberglass is gonna be Busy for a while with my new toys..
Ya'll be safe & Please..Bring a chain & Chain up the Dawg(Spout)
Dont want the Pup gettin outta Line

Oxx..


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

LDL casino? I heard it's pretty tough to even get on a table there... you may be doing more than just a lil... :rotfl:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

very generous of ya'll Chief: Sum green headed your way and good luck with providing mature adult supervision to Spout.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> So Now the B-list has a Doctor...The flinger of Poo...
> May God Help us..
> 
> & to anser everyones ?
> ...


Darned shame. I was gonna bring my dog down, the one I feed Old Roy, and watch you TRY and take him away from me.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Boat list for the CTCU.........*

Who is coming with boats and who is going to go to west bay.

The Marshall and I may be heading West with the Driver. Anyone else going that way?

Thanks


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Well it ain't the flu. Doc gave me about 100 bucks worth of antibiotics and salty air should be good for me.

I guess I can hock loogies and Phlem down there just as good as I can up here. Spigot can stand behind me on the boat ride









Chief, I really need of of those coins, bring plenty of tickets. Or at least let me know the next time you are going to Belize.



speckle-catcher said:


> go to Walgreens and get some Echinacea pills and "Airborne" and take as directed. Maybe double up on the Echinacea.
> 
> You'll feel better in no time.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

disgusted said:


> Well it ain't the flu. Doc gave me about 100 bucks worth of antibiotics and salty air should be good for me.
> 
> I guess I can hock loogies and Phlem down there just as good as I can up here. Spigot can stand behind me on the boat ride
> 
> ...


GOOD DEAL 
SEE YOU THERE....FRED:rotfl:


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

ROBOWADER said:


> Who is coming with boats and who is going to go to west bay.
> 
> The Marshall and I may be heading West with the Driver. Anyone else going that way?
> 
> Thanks


i KNOW OF 2 OTHER possibles...there are ALOT of traps over there.. so if any of you folks have a bigger boat, lets make the ride


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Sep 13, 2006)

I may still be looking for a place to stay so as not to have to drive after the partay...


So if anyone else is renting a place and want to split some costs let me know.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

the TTMB field hospital is locked and loaded. I will see y'all manana.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

The Marshall said:


> GOOD DEAL
> SEE YOU THERE....FRED:rotfl:


 Yeah, see you there, FRED! LMAO! :slimer:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Fred wear some shoes so you don't get no b-listers on them feets! LOL seeing how you ain't got no floorboard....LOL


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Melon said:


> Fred where some shoes so you don't get no b-listers on them feets! LOL seeing how you ain't got no floorboard....LOL


 " So easy a Caveman could do it.............come back, Melon, he didn't mean it!" :slimer: LOL!

Dont' bring any beans or seasonings, Harbor has everything you need just jump in your truck and come on.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

I got your Fred, Fred. I plan on saving a greenish brown one for your drink









Pat P said:


> Yeah, see you there, FRED! LMAO! :slimer:


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Coin Raffle info is listed on TTMB...Heres a chance for everyone to Help and you just may win sumpin Nice...









http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=107744

Good luck and thanks for the Support...









chief


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

If you are coming down and wanting to get on someones boat bring a life jacket just in case the boat you get on doesn't have enough. That could be a hindrence. I had a surprise birthday party on my boat once and was wishin i had a couple more life jackets that day. Just a thought.

Remember crabtrap day we go slow and easy so no one gets hurt. Picking up traps is not the safest of jobs. Hopefully Mrs. B will lead us in prayer for a safe one the morning of the task at hand.
Inc make sure and go by to confession before Saturday so your all cleaned up ready to go.

Biggie


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Marshall and I will be down about 8 or so this evening. Everyone be carefull.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Dani California said:


> ... Remember crabtrap day we go slow and easy so no one gets hurt. Picking up traps is not the safest of jobs. *Hopefully Mrs. B will lead us in prayer for a safe one the morning of the task at hand.* ...


Well, yesterday the "Check Engine Light" came on on our Blazer. We use the Blazer to pull our camper. So we may not get to be there for the whole weekend, maybe just a day trip on Saturday without the camper.

I may not be there to "send off the fleet," so maybe I should ask the Lord's watchcare over everyone now.

Heavenly Father,

I thank you that you love us and that your mercies are new every morning.

Please be with everyone who is cleaning up crab traps in the bay systems along the Texas coast this weekend, and keep them safe.

I ask you to be especially close to the good folks working the crab trap cleanup at Sargent this weekend. Be their shield and protection. Let your Spirit surround them to prevent any harm.

Keep them alert and energetic as they set about to clean these obstacles out of the waters. Help them be observant to any hazzards they may encounter.

Let them have good fun and fellowship as they set out on this important outing.

It is in the wonderful name of Jesus that I ask these blessings. Amen.


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

I will be driving from Bmt. and planned on taking a day trip but if I find some place to lodge and split cost I would be more than happy to stay a night. Without a boat but I will do whatever I can to help! And am excited to get out on such a beautiful wknd..by the way doesn't it look like fishing weather out there?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

CrappieGirl said:


> I will be driving from Bmt. and planned on taking a day trip but if I find some place to lodge and split cost I would be more than happy to stay a night. Without a boat but I will do whatever I can to help! And am excited to get out on such a beautiful wknd..by the way doesn't it look like fishing weather out there?


All the way from Bmt.?? Wow... thats a long haul.

I dunno about lodging and whats available. Plenty of boats to probably find a ride on.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

The closest hotels are the ones on 332 in Lake Jackson aren't they? What's that. About 20-30 miles.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

and Bay City... I wasn't thinking of that, more along the lines of who is renting houses in Sargent and spare beds left for another roommate.. I don't know who all has what at this point.

bring a sleeping bag and pillow and see what works out by meeting people at the festivities. if all else fails maybe a spot on someones living room floor with that sleeping bag and pillow is all thats needed anyways.


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

Am I going to be the only person coming from out of town? I don't think there is anything held like that around Pleasure Island and places I usually hang out. I think it is only about a 2 hr drive. Driving the coastline down there.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Most of the people are from close to Houston... looks like it is 159.28 miles according to mapquest.... and no there won't be anything like this.. it is a big get together party while helping our bays with good food and good comradary..

Take I-10 west, beltway 8 or 610 loop in Houston to 288 south.... turn right on 2004 in Lake Jackson.... 2004 turns into 2611 so just take it until it dead ends to a T.. turn left at the T on 457... head into Sargent.. 5 houses down from Lindas... map is attached to an earlier post on this thread.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Sargent*

There are a couple "cabins" at lindas
and the another place on the main hwy on the way into town.
That was just remodeled rescently.

I don't know the name of that place.
Sorry for no knowing it all. LOL


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

ouch forgot about Mardi Gras in Glav. Maybe I won't take that route.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Harbors*

Harbors is about 8 houses past linda's but I don't think you'll miss the crowd. LOL


----------



## Donnyp (Aug 12, 2005)

CrappieGirl there is always some floor space somewhere. I have a little place up the creek and we will find some room, Main thing is everyone be safe.

Donnyp


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm still out of a place to stay, if anyone has somthin and would like to split some costs let me know David 281-414-3048.


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Sep 13, 2006)

Any decisions on what VHF channel will be monitored?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

7am breakfast taco meeting at Harbormasters casa.

Bring a sleeping bag and pillow for all those who not sure about places to stay, through the day someone is bound to have a floor to crash on or if all else fails vehicles work too.


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

Where'd that map go??

I think the road that Linda's is on is Charancua. You turn right onto it from 457 where that old faded yellow building is. Nine houses past Lindas.

Biggie


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

That's the road B. Wish I could be there with y'all today. Gotta make the do-nuts though! Tight lines, Guy


Dani California said:


> Where'd that map go??
> 
> I think the road that Linda's is on is Charancua. You turn right onto it from 457 where that old faded yellow building is. Nine houses past Lindas.
> 
> Biggie


----------



## VelShirley (Nov 15, 2006)

*sending message*

Anyone that is going down to help today? I need a meassge sent to Shawn (speckle-catcher). Could you please have him call? I need Mark's phone number. Thanks!


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

This doesn't appear to be traditional CTCU weather.....

Wish I could join ya'll.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

*We Need Help!*

*WE NEED HELP!*

*We need some mudbug eaters!!*

Where is everyone?!! we have alot of people not showing up and Bobby Miller is cooking #300 of bugs!

It's 65 degrees, sunny and beautiful outside!

288 south to 2004 south to 457. Take a left on 457 and go to Caranchua(look for Linda's bait camo sign on right) take a right. 9th house past Linda's bait camp. You can't miss us!

Come on down and enjoy mudbugs and BBQ and meet a few folks!


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Ducky, you trying to talk me into coming down or what?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Wish I could join ya'll but the "W" word got in the way. Have fun and eat lots.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

yeah i may still wing something. my wife's at a baby shower for another 20 minutes. i'm hoping i can grab an ice chest, a couple birds outta the freezer and head down. but she's a little grumpy today(don't know why i did everything for the bday party). so i may make a late showing. i'm sure you'll have people coming soon, if not already...


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

well i got the ol go if you really want to and the look. so i'm boilin a few pounds here at the house. i'll step out side every now and then and imagine myself freezin my arse off with the crew in sargent. ya'll have fun and be safe...


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

So How'd the Cleanup go?
Did Spout get Soo drunk,that he fell outta the Boat?
Did I send Enough Baitshrimp for the Kids ?
What was the final count of Traps?

Oxx..


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> So How'd the Cleanup go?
> Did Spout get Soo drunk,that he fell outta the Boat?
> Did I send Enough Baitshrimp for the Kids ?
> What was the final count of Traps?
> ...


It was Great!!!! Biggie, TopsALot and I pulled in 28 traps
Marshall, Anchor Boy and Robo pulled in quite a few, 10-15
Harbor's boat looked full, probably round 20.

There were other boats as well, but I don't know their count. If I had to guess I'd say we collectively brought in round 100-150 for the B-List Crowd. But that's a guestimate....

Food was AWESOME!!!!


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

What was the Body Count...How many folks turned up..

this is 1 of my reasons for not goin..








I got my 2nd Tatt...& purchased a 32ft... Contender..
Now for the fun...Ive got to find a trailer..go pick it up...then....Bring it home & rebuild the whole thing.

Oxx..


----------



## Wes (Apr 1, 2005)

I was on the boat with Reel Bender. I think we ended up with 25 or 26 total. We left some at the Harbor in Matagorda and the rest at the public boat ramp in Sargent. 


I was a little disappointed not to see the Game Wardens manning the drop off sites for people to register for the lifetime license.


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

Wes said:


> I was on the boat with Reel Bender. I think we ended up with 25 or 26 total. We left some at the Harbor in Matagorda and the rest at the public boat ramp in Sargent.
> 
> I was a little disappointed not to see the Game Wardens manning the drop off sites for people to register for the lifetime license.


Thanks Wes....I didn't know how many ya'll pulled in.....

I think Bobby Miller was taking our names for the lifetime license drawing. His clipboard was over by the Mudbugs....Hope you got your name on it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Just Wad'n said:


> It was Great!!!! Biggie, TopsALot and I pulled in 28 traps
> Marshall, Anchor Boy and Robo pulled in quite a few, 10-15
> Harbor's boat looked full, probably round 20.
> 
> ...


Oh but Anchor boy was with me and we were stuck with the coast guard that someone called. All I know as I was sitting there then all the sudden I had a CG chopper buzz me the a huge arse CG boat beside me. I know one thing. that place is no place for someone to be out running around if you know noting about the area. I won't be back without someone that reallly knows it good. Anchor, you done good son this has nothing to do with you! Thanks for the help and riding with me Shawn!

I hammered the trout back in trinity sunday though,,,,, so there!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Just Wad'n said:


> I think Bobby Miller was taking our names for the lifetime license drawing. His clipboard was over by the Mudbugs....Hope you got your name on it!!!!!!!!!


RIGHT!


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

waterspout said:


> Oh but Anchor boy was with me and we were stuck with the coast guard that someone called. All I know as I was sitting there then all the sudden I had a CG chopper buzz me the a huge arse CG boat beside me. I know one thing. that place is no place for someone to be out running around if you know noting about the area. I won't be back without someone that reallly knows it good. Anchor, you done good son this has nothing to do with you! Thanks for the help and riding with me Shawn!
> 
> I hammered the trout back in trinity sunday though,,,,, so there!


That's right...my bad Spout....it was LouieB w/ Marshall and Robo....how could I forget...there are pics to prove it....and you oughta see the pics:rotfl:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Just Wad'n said:


> I think Bobby Miller was taking our names for the lifetime license drawing. His clipboard was over by the Mudbugs....Hope you got your name on it!!!!!!!!!


RIGHT!


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

I had a good time. Met some new folks.

Harbor, you have a really nice family. I enjoyed visiting with them.

TM


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Just Wad'n said:


> That's right...my bad Spout....it was LouieB w/ Marshall and Robo....how could I forget...there are pics to prove it....and you oughta see the pics:rotfl:


Oh ya I know! for some reason they left us there. I got kicked off the cooking team then got kicked out of the boats. It's OK though. I had my own Bote and twuk there!









Sir Miller, those were some awesome budbugs!!!

And Melon,,,,,, that seaon on those Briskets was good!


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Sep 13, 2006)

That Coast guard chopper was called in beacause of my boat...... Me and my buddy James (Trout Mania) brought the Jon boat, knowing that we wouldn't be able to fit any traps in it we lashed our kayaks together and put some plywood on top to act as a "crab trap trailer" to tow behind our boat. Well we made our way into the bay and started hunting. We quickly realized that the part of the bay that we were in didn't have any traps, we were burning gas and running shallow. We had to go slow because we didn't know where the bay was deep enough to run wide open. The outfit worked well and towed great but we just couldn't find any traps. TEXAIR had been monitoring us and eventually suggested we ride with him and we could work together on his 20foot flat bottom. So we agreed and anchored the boat and trailer at the tripod. We worked hard and found about 18 traps. About 1pm we got back to the tripod and saw the chopper and the cutter. We kind of sunk in our seats as we realized that they were there because of our boat. Well TEXAIR dropped us off at our boat and went back to the ramp. The coasties flagged us down and called us over. Apparently someone called in the CG because they felt the people that had abandoned the boat may be in some sort of trouble. So they saw everyone was ok and just said that if we do something like that again to leave a note explaining the situation (of course that leaves open the possibility that the bad guys will know how long they have to clean out all our gear, though unlikley). They made sure we had our PFDs and took down our personell info as to fill out the report so they could explain to the bosses why they had to fire up that multi million dollar chopper and burn countless gallons of fuel. They sent us on our way and commended us on the crab trap clean up and helping the environment. They were looking out for us and we appreciated it. Good job coasties!

We made it back to the ramp and to the party, it was an awsome time and it was great to meet everyone. Thanks to Harbor Master for hosting the event and to Mont for supplying the opportunity for all of us to meet and make new friends. We had a good time and it was nice to meet all of you, to those who didn't make it down you missed a good time. We met a bunch of really great people I look forward to doing it again. That was the best crawfish boil I have ever been to. The spinach oysters were great and I'll be looking for that recipe.

See you on the water. BB.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Can I throw away my gold doubloon raffle tickets yet?


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

I'll post the Raffle winners in about 30mins...when we get pictures loaded.....gonna be a surprise...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

troy merrill said:


> Can I throw away my gold doubloon raffle tickets yet?


ditto! who won or what was the number. I haven't thrown mine away yet either Troy. Maybe we(you/I) won!


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

That some reason was the fact that you would not get up. I tried three times and Harbor tried twice. Anchor Boy too.







You boys were dead to the world.



waterspout said:


> Oh ya I know! for some reason they left us there. I got kicked off the cooking team then got kicked out of the boats. It's OK though. I had my own Bote and twuk there!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

disgusted said:


> That some reason was the fact that you would not get up. I tried three times and Harbor tried twice. Anchor Boy too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we call BS, where is the video to prove it? Its ok, we were out in da middle of the bay when you guys went by the coast guard. we just laughed at yall and kept on doing what we was a doing. I can Have fun in a brick room as long as my ice chest is full. How much did you have to pay Harbor to take you out? Last year he fired up the bote and it set at the dock for three hours before I finally killed it to keep it from running out of gas.

Oh and who let me leave? I thought no one was allowed to drive! 
Thank you Lord for helping me home!


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> we call BS, where is the video to prove it? Its ok, we were out in da middle of the bay when you guys went by the coast guard. we just laughed at yall and kept on doing what we was a doing. I can Have fun in a brick room as long as my ice chest is full. How much did you have to pay Harbor to take you out? Last year he fired up the bote and it set at the dock for three hours before I finally killed it to keep it from running out of gas.
> 
> Oh and who let me leave? I thought no one was allowed to drive!
> Thank you Lord for helping me home!


talk about BS, I don't think you and AB found one elusive crab trap! :slimer:

this post is worthless without pics!


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

disgusted said:


> That some reason was the fact that you would not get up. I tried three times and Harbor tried twice. Anchor Boy too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck I tried too... It was like banging on formica cabinet tops..LOL


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Pat P said:


> talk about BS, I don't think you and AB found one elusive crab trap! :slimer:
> 
> this post is worthless without pics!


Me and AB made three trips! we stacked half a pile behind Harbors shack because we didn't know where to take them!







So There!

The fish are stacked up at the Yacht club though!


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

LOve that sig line. Where is the pole bender anyway? I have not heard much out of him today


The Marshall said:


> Heck I tried too... It was like banging on formica cabinet tops..LOL


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

disgusted said:


> LOve that sig line. Where is the pole bender anyway? I have not heard much out of him today


LOL and I bet you won't either


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Yo Hellmann? you out there?



LOL!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

"Not my truck B. Not my truck."

BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAAAAAAAA


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Pat P, Love the new avatar man!!!


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

HELLMANN?................................OH HELLMANN?......
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Nope. Still no answer.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Who's HELLMANN? LOL


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I think he's the guy that brought the mayonaise.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

U guys are a tough crowd........


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

ROBOWADER said:


> U guys are a tough crowd........


Hey Conway...where's the pics at the dump site??? Now that's a rough crowd:slimer:


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Im gonna download them now and post up.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Sorry we missed the event this year, Steve. We really wanted to come but just got off the road Friday night after about 16 days of travel and were exhausted. I know a good time was had by all!

Bob


----------

